# ***[Wanted] Piranha Consultant ***



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

I love piranhas and although I have done a fair bit of research and have previous fish care experience I don't have the time to read/memorize books on Piranha care and maintenance (yes I know you're all going to hate and flame me now)







. I don't want to go through the trial and error of doing this on my own. I just want to enjoy a nice, healthy tank of Piranhas maintained with the best equipment and care. I'm the kind of person who when I do something I want it done properly and if possible with the supervision of an "expert".

My Tank will be a large one, no quite sure how large yet though









And I want to fill it with shoals of Piraya and Caribe and some plants with an Amazonian theme. I am going to invest a reasonable amount on this project and so I need someone who knows how and where to spend it as well as the knowledge needed to execute it.

*The Job Entails:*

- Being reachable by phone and email anytime of the week, and getting back to me on the same day.

- Having the patience and time to guide me through step by step Tank setup, Tank Maintenance, Piranha care, and pretty much anything at all that has to do with my Piranha or other fish in the tank.

- Explaining to me in lamens terms; The physiology of the Piranha and all the aspects of Piranha life that I should be aware of or that I'm curious about.

- Being patient, polite, friendly and professional with me at all times (This will be reciprocated of course) .

*Consultant's fee:* $500 over a 6 month period of active consultation.
You will be paid 3 separate payments of $166 upon accepting this job offer, 3 months after job acceptance and active service, and 6 months after initial job acceptance and active service.

Break Down:

*1*) $166.00 upon Job acceptance
*2*) $166.00 3 months after initial job acceptance (providing you consistently meet all Job obligations)
*3*) $166.00 6 months after initial job acceptance (providing you consistently meet all Job obligations)

*Note: The Terms of this agreement maybe extended after the initial 6 month trial period.*

This Job offer is only open to those on this list, and those members who are currently residents in the State of Massachusetts.

*Mr. Harley
Innes
Frank
DonH
DonD
Serrapygo
Grosse Gurke
CROCKEEPER
Judazzz*
*ryalan (raul yanlan)* he is a exporter from peru and also a biologist.
*gigante_pirana (wayne mah)* wayne has written several books on piranhas.

*Note:* The above individuals have been chosen because they are Piranha experts possessing the following qualities. If you believe you possess the same qualities and are a candidate that has been over looked, please make yourself known with at least 5 members who can confirm your position.

_*These individuals are Piranha Experts possessing the following qualities:*_

*1*) Have both knowledge as well as the experience to back it up.

*2*) They know Piranha biology, behavior and care inside and out.

*3*) They are also up-to-date with the latest in Piranha care in terms of research and equipment.

*4*) Give excellent advice.

*5*) They can explain and translate complex subjects into understandable material, so that every piranha and non-piranha enthusiast is capable of understanding it.

Thank you for taking the time to read this. For those of you interested please make yourself known to me either here or by PM









Sincerely,

Tarek
[email protected]


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i'm from MA also......but i'm all set with this job........good luck finding one.


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i'm from MA also......but i'm all set with this job........good luck finding one.


Thanks









It looks like you have an amazing collection









Where in Mass are you? I'm in cambridge


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

zbaidy said:


> i'm from MA also......but i'm all set with this job........good luck finding one.


Thanks









It looks like you have an amazing collection








[/quote]

thank you, yeah! i have 6 piraya in 180g and 11" diamond rhom in 125g....i just sold 13 red bellies last couple week about 6" to 8"..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Hmmmmm, and to think all you have to do is post a question here and you will get an answer. Since I saved you the 500$, i am expecting the initial payment of 166 for my services.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

people on the site help eachother out FREE everyday.

the site has 10 000+ members so im sure no matter what time of day your piranha crisis occurs someone will be here that will have an answer for you.

that OR you will be able to find the answer to your question already asked by someone else and answered.

IF you must "hire" someone. the person or persons most qualified would be Raul, Wayne or Frank. altough all the other know they stuff, the 3 i listed all all most likely world renowned and IMO have the most expeirence at keeping piranha's. Raul would be my very #1 choice if you really want to know piranha's. rauls knows them in their natural habitat but in captivity i would think wayne and frank could handle any other possible questions that you cant find answered FREE by other members of the site.

im sure the people on the list are quite honoured but you should be just fine getting you answers from other members on the site.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ya, exodus he owes you $166 in USD i do believe, i can speak for about 80% of your list and they all live on the west coast there buddy







last i checked ma was on the east side.
im in the real estate game and i must say, your contract you drew up for people to see is very sketch







very, i like how you add that the "period may be extended past the initial first 6 months" so what does that mean, we get our money when you feel like ot basically








i see many other flaws and future instances which would easily cause a "breach" of contract and how you could get off not paying the final agreed upon sum.
why not just do it yourself and ask for the advice for free like the rest of us do, heck give the 500$ to the site and be a sponsor







that would be a good idea if you ask me, you could pay it in installments


----------



## veriluxxx (Feb 6, 2006)

are there any places in MA that sell piranha?


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

joey said:


> why not just do it yourself and ask for the advice for free like the rest of us do, heck give the 500$ to the site and be a sponsor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe because that's my prerogative, and I may not have the time and the interest like the rest of you to ask for advice on this forum. Since I'm a member and have been trolling here a while I'm obviously aware of what is available, I'd just rather pay someone for personal service that's all. Different strokes for different folks


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

why not keep your 500 and use pm's to talk to the people on the list


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm from Mass, and I like money!









But I agree with everyone else. Save your money, most of the people on this site are willing to help you for free.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> I'm from Mass, and I like money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i also agree with this.......with that kind of money you can get a lot of pygo and maybe a big tank.







but it just my suggestion


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Do0d....this guy has got money abviously.....shyt, let him spend it and let someone who earned the respect to be on his list claim it


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

for that kind of money, I'll move to massachusets :nod:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

zbaidy said:


> why not just do it yourself and ask for the advice for free like the rest of us do, heck give the 500$ to the site and be a sponsor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe because that's my prerogative, and I may not have the time and the interest like the rest of you to ask for advice on this forum. Since I'm a member and have been trolling here a while I'm obviously aware of what is available, I'd just rather pay someone for personal service that's all. Different strokes for different folks 
[/quote]
you are totally re-wording everything, go back and look how you worded it in the orgianl post, then come back and tell me something, as for the rest of the garbble you wrote, im not even gonna bother reading for after the first 2 times you qouted me, you danced around my qoute and re-prhased how you now are thinking of it. 
your not worth my time buddy, not even for $500 dollars.... good luck to you ad your fish.
P.S.
you remind me of my brother, he got a dog becasue he thought it was cool, but he doesnt walk it, take care of it, and he goes away every other week and puts him in a kennel, i will ask you the sam ething i asked him, why bother in the first place








i feel bad for your fish whatever you get, my best hopes go out to them god rest thier souls


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> Do0d....this guy has got money abviously.....shyt, let him spend it and let someone who earned the respect to be on his list claim it


I was curious as to how he came up with that list, then I remembered seeing a thread asking "Who are the experts?" Some very educated people on that list, but a couple that don't seem to make sense.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

What the hell is with you people!!!!!!!!!!! like the above poster said this person obviously has money and wants to do things right... he/she wants someone to be there at all times instead of posting and hoping someone looks at it and responds... i mean noone yet has actually encouraged this?? i dont think its a half ass bad idea, i had a friend who use to hire someone to take care of their tank, they actually came to the house and did everything- all he did was watch his fish! for that kind of money id find an "expert" in your area whom can make visits to the tank and make sure all is well- hell even make them do water changes! but seriosly you guys back the F up and stop bein so jealous because you dont see your name on the list of experts- pathetic!



NexTech84 said:


> Do0d....this guy has got money abviously.....shyt, let him spend it and let someone who earned the respect to be on his list claim it


I was curious as to how he came up with that list, then I remembered seeing a thread asking "Who are the experts?" Some very educated people on that list, but a couple that don't seem to make sense.
[/quote]

dont worry nextech some day your time will arrive and everyone will call you an expert... usually comes after the training wheels come off tho so...


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> dont worry nextech some day your time will arrive and everyone will call you an expert... usually comes after the training wheels come off tho so...












Yet again you crack me up! You really need to stop doing this. Let me get this straight, I am not worried in the least. I couldn't really care less about what people think about me and my knowledge. The only thing I care about, is that I gain respect and appreciation from the people that I spend hours helping and sharing that knowledge with, day after day. This has nothing to do with whether or not you think I'm an expert, because that means absolutely nothing to me.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

I know he wasnt asking for someone to take care of his tank... for that kind of money it was simply a recommendation!!! sh*t it is a business round here with saltwater tanks, whats the difference? and to say post here and save the money? hello!!!! they dont have the time to sit on a computer and average 25 posts a f*cking day!!! just cracks me up how you guys take time out of your busy lives to post when(in this case) your not even helping??? just because piranha keeping is such a breeze for you doesnt mean it is for everyone and again we dont all have time or access to sit infront of a computer allday everyday- my god and here i sit wasting MY time


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> I know he wasnt asking for someone to take care of his tank... for that kind of money it was simply a recommendation!!! sh*t it is a business round here with saltwater tanks, whats the difference? *just cracks me up how you guys take time out of your busy lives to post when(in this case) your not even helping???* just because piranha keeping is such a breeze for you doesnt mean it is for everyone- my god and here i sit wasting MY time


We were helping by telling him to save his money, and get all his answers for free. I'm not going to take advantage of someone just getting into the hobby. If I was actually doing physical work by caring for his tanks, that would be one thing. But knowledge is power, and it is meant to be shared. And just in case you didn't know, sharing is free of charge.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

We were helping by telling him to save his money, and get all his answers for free. I'm not going to take advantage of someone just getting into the hobby. If I was actually doing physical work by caring for his tanks, that would be one thing. But knowledge is power, and it is meant to be shared. And just in case you didn't know, sharing is free of charge.
[/quote]

again your not gonna get taken advantage of because you are not on the list... and i love your little deep thought thingy there man but it aint like that... not even close!!! there are consultants everywhere for everything and im pretty sure they dont give there info away for free? look to end this discussion if anyone on the list is interested in helping go for it- this person obviously can use it otherwise go post on "how many reds can i put in a 10g"


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

this thread is getting nasty


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> again your not gonna get taken advantage of because you are not on the list... and i love your little deep thought thingy there man but it aint like that... not even close!!! there are consultants everywhere for everything and im pretty sure they dont give there info away for free? look to end this discussion if anyone on the list is interested in helping go for it- this person obviously can use it otherwise go post on "how many reds can i put in a 10g"


It's people like you that are going to ruin this website.









This is a non-profit forum where people go to get information that is shared by more knowledgable people. That's how it is, get over it.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

well, I would say that 500 is not enough for the expertise you find on this fourm. Face it, after you aquire all the equiptment and fish. The work and energy required to keeping the fish, enviroment is over and beyond 500 worth of expert advise and professional behaviour. This is a hobby unless you are in it to make money. and even that is a certin passion required.
If I were an expert (and I am far from it) I would be offended by 500 bucks.
But to each his own.
I know that there is a service from the local fish store that sends someone out to service your tanks....at least there is one here.
Otherwise...good luck with your quest.


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

joey said:


> you are totally re-wording everything, go back and look how you worded it in the orgianl post, then come back and tell me something, as for the rest of the garbble you wrote, im not even gonna bother reading for after the first 2 times you qouted me, you danced around my qoute and re-prhased how you now are thinking of it.
> your not worth my time buddy, not even for $500 dollars.... good luck to you ad your fish.
> P.S.
> you remind me of my brother, he got a dog becasue he thought it was cool, but he doesnt walk it, take care of it, and he goes away every other week and puts him in a kennel, i will ask you the sam ething i asked him, why bother in the first place
> ...


See ya later









Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

sassyV said:


> well, I would say that 500 is not enough for the expertise you find on this fourm. Face it, after you aquire all the equiptment and fish. The work and energy required to keeping the fish, enviroment is over and beyond 500 worth of expert advise and professional behaviour. This is a hobby unless you are in it to make money. and even that is a certin passion required.
> If I were an expert (and I am far from it) I would be offended by 500 bucks.
> But to each his own.
> I know that there is a service from the local fish store that sends someone out to service your tanks....at least there is one here.
> Otherwise...good luck with your quest.


You need not apply


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

zbaidy,

You can pm me your questions. I have no problem answering questions on a one on one basis...I do it all the time for members that are not comfortable asking questions on the site for various reasons.










Once you are up and running...if you feel the need to lighten your wallet...you can make a donation to the site.


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

To address some aparent concerns or misunderstandings...

As I have repeated before, I am well aware of the mass of information on this website, that if put together could probably make not one, but several books on Piranha care. I also, am a aware of and apreciate all the helpful Piranha keepers on here that go above and beyond to help their fellow enthusiasts. And yes, I also know that this website and the information on it is free.

Even though I know all this and apreciate it, for various reasons which brutusbeefcake has brushed upon on in his previous posts I have decided to seek and pay for a consultant. Thats just the place I am in right now in my life and thats what I have decided will work best for me. Sorry If anyone is offended.

Thank you Beefcake for your considerate and understanding posts











brutusbeefcake said:


> This person obviously has money and wants to do things right... he/she wants someone to be there at all times instead of posting and hoping someone looks at it and responds...hello!!!! they dont have the time to sit on a computer and average 25 posts a f*cking day!!! just because piranha keeping is such a breeze for you doesnt mean it is for everyone and again we dont all have time or access to sit infront of a computer allday everyday.
> There are consultants everywhere for everything and im pretty sure they dont give there info away for free?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I beive their are many other people on the site who you can reach by phone that can help you just as well as other people.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Man seriously sometimes with you guys(not all) i feel like its me against some punk ass high school gang all teamin up on me with joey d and nextech the leaders... hilarious!!! gotta love the net cause you can pretend to be somebody your not!? i cant believe i was the only one to understand here??? but its pretty funny it came to this when all the person wanted was to offer cash to someone in exchange for help when needed versus spending all day on this site asking questions and waiting for responses.... and we all can see the types of responses that are offered by this post








"Bow down to the King"


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Do any of these guys, live in Mass or are in the New England area ?

*Mr. Harley
Innes
Frank
DonH
DonD
Serrapygo
Grosse Gurke
CROCKEEPER
Judazzz*
*gigante_pirana (wayne mah)* wayne has written several books on piranhas.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

just use the pm feature, any body can be your "presonal" piranha consultant.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

zbaidy said:


> Does anyone know if any of these guys, live in Mass or are in the New England area ?
> 
> *Mr. Harley
> Innes
> ...


yeah baidy id take a couple mins and personally pm them individuals... then you dont have to deal with this bullsh-t


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i think people are just trying to be kind in offering him FREE help so he can spend his money on the hobby instead of buying advice.

people are just being kind and generous.

i think it would be gready to take his money instead of just helping him for free. after all whoever takes the money got their info for free from someone else and now they are gonna make someone pay for them to tell him something like "feed them shrimp"

yeah thats worth $500 lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

brutusbeefcake said:


> Man seriously sometimes with you guys(not all) i feel like its me against some punk ass high school gang all teamin up on me with joey d and nextech the leaders... hilarious!!! gotta love the net cause you can pretend to be somebody your not!? i cant believe i was the only one to understand here??? but its pretty funny it came to this when all the person wanted was to offer cash to someone in exchange for help when needed versus spending all day on this site asking questions and waiting for responses.... and we all can see the types of responses that are offered by this post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why is my name being mentioned here beefcake? what did i say to you for you to bring me up and classify me as to be in some "punk ass high school gang" who teamed up on you, i havent said one word to you since your last remarks and see no need to say anyting else to you.
so leave me out of your lil "punk ass world" and grow up dude


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I've got a better idea...

How bout he pays me 500$ i buy all the neccesary equipment to take care of P's as well as the P's themselves, and i'll tell him how they are doing..

lol..... Anyways.... The internet is free, yet ppl still pay for information, sorry the 'information' on the internet is free...

Anyways he's just paying 600$ to someone to teach him, basically its what i've been doing for the last 6 years in university, getting someone to teach me stuff i could've read in a book, now all i'm edmucated....

I know nothing about P's but if no one takes you up on your offer i'm willing to read a book, and then verbatim tell it to you over the phone lol.. =)

If no one is getting this... its a very saracastic thread..


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I agree with most of the other people here. Even if you dont have the time to come on here and post lots of questions, you could just post alot of questions in one thread to save time and i'm sure they would get answered very quickly. And it's not as if you dont have time for that. I mean, if you have the time to pick up the phone and have a conversation with someone about how to set up, then you have the time to log onto the internet and read a couple of replies!
Paying for someone else to do all your research for you is not only a waste of money buts its bloody lazy :rasp: Half the pleasure of keeping fish is that you have put all the effort into gaining the knowledge of how to care for them. Sorry if I offend you here but I get the impression you just want to set the tank up as something to show off about.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ppl always ask other ppl to do things for them... Sell my house, cook my food, buy me beer... are just a few of the things that ppl do for other ppl lol...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

can someone just summarize what this guy's saying? im not getting what he's saying.

thanks


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> Half the pleasure of keeping fish is that you have put all the effort into gaining the knowledge of how to care for them. Sorry if I offend you here but I get the impression you just want to set the tank up as something to show off about.


That maybe your experience, but please don't make the ignorant mistake of assuming that what you find pleasurable is the same as what some else defines as pleasurable. You don't know me so I won't get into an arguement with you on my personality, but I am not the kind of person that buys "things" for other people's benefit - an animal no less. I have always had an interest in Piranha's and in animals in general and as I stated in my first post, I have done more than my fair share of research on the topic. In fact it was my research that convinced me that I would be better suited to get an expert's advice to do this properly. When it comes to animals, I don't like to mess around. I want to enjoy an animal safely and correctly.

Thank you for your unrequested advice. Good luck to you and I just hope people in your life don't judge you as harshly as you have chosen to judge me. A person you have never meet in your life, no less









P.S.

Does anyone know the nick's for the following people. I couldn't find them through the search tool.

*Mr. Harley
Frank*

I would really apreciate it. Thanks


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

zbaidy said:


> Do any of these guys, live in Mass or are in the New England area ?
> 
> *Mr. Harley
> Innes
> ...


your only shot at that is DonD or crockeeper, I know everyone else is not near there. A few of those guys havnt been on in a while......


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

im from mass and i can help anytime day or night pm me and i could give u my celly no charge and i come across a great variety of ps if you or anyone else around mass newhampshire ct or w/e is interested im on call 24/7 ~ i keep 8 tanks total 3 are empty for wheelin n dealin hit me up anytime any questions u have im only about an hour from you.


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Do any of these guys, live in Mass or are in the New England area ?
> 
> *Mr. Harley
> Innes
> ...


your only shot at that is DonD or crockeeper, I know everyone else is not near there. A few of those guys havnt been on in a while......
[/quote]

Neither of them is active...

Do you know the nick's for Mr. Harley or Frank ? I couldn't find them through the search tool.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

mash is just as qualified as any of the others


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

This forum is at your disposal. From the posters combined knowledge to the search function to the information portals- this forum is amazing... and free. 
To properly raise fish (animals in general) it takes time and patience. Time to learn the knowledge and patience to make mistakes and learn from them.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

zbaidy said:


> Do any of these guys, live in Mass or are in the New England area ?
> 
> *Mr. Harley
> Innes
> ...


your only shot at that is DonD or crockeeper, I know everyone else is not near there. A few of those guys havnt been on in a while......
[/quote]

Neither of them is active...

Do you know the nick's for Mr. Harley or Frank ? I couldn't find them through the search tool.
[/quote]

hastus is frank

and mr harley is banned (and by banned i mean gone from the site. banned isnt his nick name)


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> Man seriously sometimes with you guys(not all) i feel like its me against some punk ass high school gang all teamin up on me with joey d and nextech the leaders... hilarious!!! gotta love the net cause you can pretend to be somebody your not!? i cant believe i was the only one to understand here??? but its pretty funny it came to this when all the person wanted was to offer cash to someone in exchange for help when needed versus spending all day on this site asking questions and waiting for responses.... and we all can see the types of responses that are offered by this post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Brutus, you're right, I'm sorry


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

and joeyd i mentioned you due to the fact that your posts on page one were absolutely rediculous!!! and your telling me to grow up mr real estate "who sounds kinda gangsta"?lol... please! funny how baidy is still getting posts from people who dont wanna help... but thats ALL you guys do is help right???


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

personally i think we all should chill and calm down, and get back to the topic.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> personally i think we all should chill and calm down, and get back to the topic.


i agree totally but the fact of the matter is noone wants to help this person out all they wanna do is tell this person that all the info here is free and were all here to help yada yada yada when in reality baidy doesnt want to sit infront of a screen and type whenever there is a concern.... and in this hobby there are alot of concerns!!! but yet we all have a problem when money is proposed cause everything is free here... like i mentioned earlier go to one of your local fish stores and hire someone to take care of your tank- thatd be the way to go and its a pretty common practice- hell we had a guy come to our work before i was here to take care of our community tank and he charged us like 40$ a month(now i do it) and he still cares for our larger tank in our hotel.... i live in a small town so there has to be someone in your area???


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

if you must spend money to hire somebody ok, i wish i could have done that, but ive been around here for a minute or 2 lol , and piranhas are very easy to take care of, i at first was a piranha novice, and all i had to do was post up a question, and it was usually answered the same day

hope you figure out how your gonna set up your tanks, i have 420 gallons running right now (240 , 100, 55 and 25) the 2 largest holding piranhas, 4 species worth, caribas, piraya, tern, super reds, and black diamond rhom........all the care ive ever had to learn came from this site for free, provided by kind people


----------



## obsession530 (Jul 10, 2003)

I really don't see what all the fuss is about. The man wants a consultant in order to start off his project right since he's going to invest a lot of money in it (and he's willing to pay for the time). What's wrong with that? There are a LOT of things you can learn from a conversation that can't be passed down from simply posting and there are also specific questions that are very difficult to do a search on.

If you had a choice, what would you prefer? 
1) Posting on a board and hoping that the right people give you the correct answer that you can understand? Many of the members are just repeating what they've previously read and sometimes (unknowingly) misinterpret the facts.

OR

2) Talk to someone who you're confident has the experience to back up the knowledge and be able to spend time and teach it to you?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Would you guys get off it.

People hire consultants to do all kind of tasks they could spend the time to do themselves...but they choose not too because they dont have the time...or they feel their time is better spent elsewhere. People hire someone to do their taxes...they could take the time to learn that tax laws if they wanted but they would rather pay an expert. I hired someone to come to my house and train my dog....Im sure I could have learned all the techniques but it was more cost effective for me to hire someone.

This isnt any different.

PM serrapygo..he maybe able to help you out.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> i cant believe i was the only one to understand here???


Hey....I was the first one to try and shut these kids up. And I would totally have to agree with you about how all they are talking about is helping when they are attacking and attacking. Like seriously....who would have ever thought this thread would have ended up like this just because he wanted to pay for help. Everybody acts like their situation is just like others when people are on here from all over the world. Shyt... man, you people need to realize that everybody has their own lifestyles.....this guy abviously makes a good living and it takes alot of hard work and dedication to accomplish alot in this world today. To me it sounds like he doesnt have much free time and when he does he wants it spent wisely and wants things done properly. Yeah he could post a new topic everytime he runs into a problem and it would probly get answered quickly.....but do you think that person is going to be someone on his list........probly not. Im sure one of them would come in and say something eventually but not right away like he wants. Also....when alot of people try keeping p's and come here for help, it doesnt always work out for them as they thought it would when trying their first time. We see alot of people losing p's their first time. IMO P's are kind of delicate. So what he wants is assistance when he really needs it.....I think it would be kind of awkward if he just started pming people and asking for their phone # so he has help right when he needs it without presenting an offer like this. I really hope that the attitude you got here doesnt effect the way you feel about this forum.....it really is an awesome site. Good luck to you and I hope you can find what you are looking for without any more conflict. AND REMEMBER TO POST LOTS OF PICS WHEN FINISHED.........thats one thing here everybody loves is PICS!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> > i cant believe i was the only one to understand here???
> 
> 
> Hey....I was the first one to try and shut these kids up. And I would totally have to agree with you about how all they are talking about is helping when they are attacking and attacking. Like seriously....who would have ever thought this thread would have ended up like this just because he wanted to pay for help. Everybody acts like their situation is just like others when people are on here from all over the world. Shyt... man, you people need to realize that everybody has their own lifestyles.....this guy abviously makes a good living and it takes alot of hard work and dedication to accomplish alot in this world today. To me it sounds like he doesnt have much free time and when he does he wants it spent wisely and wants things done properly. Yeah he could post a new topic everytime he runs into a problem and it would probly get answered quickly.....but do you think that person is going to be someone on his list........probly not. Im sure one of them would come in and say something eventually but not right away like he wants. Also....when alot of people try keeping p's and come here for help, it doesnt always work out for them as they thought it would when trying their first time. We see alot of people losing p's their first time. IMO P's are kind of delicate. So what he wants is assistance when he really needs it.....I think it would be kind of awkward if he just started pming people and asking for their phone # so he has help right when he needs it without presenting an offer like this. I really hope that the attitude you got here doesnt effect the way you feel about this forum.....it really is an awesome site. Good luck to you and I hope you can find what you are looking for without any more conflict. AND REMEMBER TO POST LOTS OF PICS WHEN FINISHED.........thats one thing here everybody loves is PICS!


yeah sorry!!! i was thinking about your post when i wrote that i just felt so out-numbered at the time, like you gotta be kidding me!!! its like everyone got offended when money was brought into the discussion? BUT atleast the last few posts have made sense... but again who woulda thought such a simple post would have come to this


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Would you guys get off it.
> 
> People hire consultants to do all kind of tasks they could spend the time to do themselves...but they choose not too because they dont have the time...or they feel their time is better spent elsewhere. People hire someone to do their taxes...they could take the time to learn that tax laws if they wanted but they would rather pay an expert. I hired someone to come to my house and train my dog....Im sure I could have learned all the techniques but it was more cost effective for me to hire someone.
> 
> ...
























i agree with you GG


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

ha ur mad u want to pay some 1 to train u on how 2 keep piranhas......When u can come onto the site and ask ppl for free any questions u have. I didnt have any experience wen i first got my Ps but learnt as i went along :rasp:


----------



## Markus_m (Jan 31, 2006)

Well i remember when i was a newbie to the hobby, I am not saying im an expert or anything. But sometimes it does take a while to post a response. Don't get me wrong if it weren't for this website my rbp would be dead by now (ich). And to be honest if the guy would like to pay for a service...why not i mean there is no guarantee that he will recieve posts just seconds later. If he would hire a "pro" then all his questions would be answered promptly. $500 may mean more to some of us then others, for example I'm a student and am strap on cash so i had to settle for a 42 gallon tank (selling my rbp in june and purchasing a sanchezi







). So if he wants to hire someone and use the free site... great, hope you tank turns out sweet


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

BrutusBeefCake
Obsession530
Cich Ambishionz
Markus_m
Grosse Gurke
2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
Maxinout13

Thanks guys for being understanding and reasonable about my request and situation. I wasn't surprised so much about people offering alternatives as I was with the negative and insulting attitude I received from some members







. You guys have all been really helpful and as someone already mentioned, I will make sure to post lots of pics







. No expense will be spared to the health of my P's, or on the authenticity of their environment. I have been dreaming of setting up this tank for a long time and while I am more concerned with my own enjoyment of my P's, I am sure you all will not be disapointed either.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

zbaidy said:


> BrutusBeefCake
> Obsession530
> Cich Ambishionz
> Markus_m
> ...


do what you have to do! they so members in here willing to help out with any situation you have..atleast you care about setting up and concerned the health of the fish...not like some member in here fed they piranha with hot peper, or no feeding them for a month, dont want to mention any name.

good luck with your project and i hope it end up well with a load of piranha in your tank.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

good luck baidy!!! and god damn someone close this thread, ive had enough fun with it but geeeeeeeeeeeez it shoulda never even been a post with more than 5 or 10 replies...


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Do0d...zbaidy, what are your plans anyways....like tank size and what nots....maybe you mentioned before about the type of P's but I dont remember a tank size. After all this I am pretty interested to hear your ideas.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

zbaidy said:


> Do any of these guys, live in Mass or are in the New England area ?
> 
> *Mr. Harley
> Innes
> ...


your only shot at that is DonD or crockeeper, I know everyone else is not near there. A few of those guys havnt been on in a while......
[/quote]

Neither of them is active...

Do you know the nick's for Mr. Harley or Frank ? I couldn't find them through the search tool.
[/quote]

not that i have encountered..listen i have a friend from cove he lives in beantown he can prolly help you to ill get back to you soon
-nate


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Do any of these guys, live in Mass or are in the New England area ?
> 
> *Mr. Harley
> Innes
> ...


your only shot at that is DonD or crockeeper, I know everyone else is not near there. A few of those guys havnt been on in a while......
[/quote]

Neither of them is active...

Do you know the nick's for Mr. Harley or Frank ? I couldn't find them through the search tool.
[/quote]

hastus is frank

and mr harley is banned (and by banned i mean gone from the site. banned isnt his nick name)
[/quote]

mr harley got banned? what for?


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> Do0d...zbaidy, what are your plans anyways....like tank size and what nots....maybe you mentioned before about the type of P's but I dont remember a tank size. After all this I am pretty interested to hear your ideas.


Well I don't want to say anything in the fear that I will sound like a complete noob, cause I am not really familiar with tank sizes/gallons etc...

But, I have a large space in my room about 45 inches across (length), and 20+ inches wide, Ceiling is pretty high, so thats my only limit in terms of hieght lol. I want to fill it with a beautiful, black, wood, low laying table underneath a professional, high quality, tall/wide tank. I want my P's to be super comfortable and active with lots of room to swim around (probably install a top of the line powerhead). I want to give it a real amazonian feel with lots of river sand on the bottom and plants of all kinds growing everywhere, drift wood etc. (you know the deal). I don't know whats out there in terms of really making this thing look authentic but I don't want the regular themed backround, I want a tank that when you look at it, you feel like you're peering into another world, a jungle world, and if you take the time you will keep noticing new details that make it look even more real/authentic and beautiful. I'm prepared to spend whatever is needed to make it run as perfectly as possible, while maintaining the tranquility and beauty of the environment inside.

*Fish I'm considering: * Pygos interest me the most so I will probably go with two schoals of baby Caribe and baby Piraya. I wanna watch them thrive and grow as I implement the best rearing, and feeding methods...

Although people say they don't live with other fish, I visited a london Aquarium that demonstrated the contrary. I will try my hand at putting in little shrimp or crafish and see how that goes.









*Equipment:*
It goes without saying, that I will fill it with the best quality equipment; filters, lighting, heating, Oxygen pumps, power heads, sumps, etc. Whatever is recommended.

If there is something out there that can make this Tank look or run better then I will get it









Any ideas always welcome


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

how big of tank u thinkin and whats ur funding like ...piraya is really expensive and caribe right behind em and not to mention not the easiest fish to come across less u pay tons from diff vendors and shipping,you want 2 shoals? are you plainning on havig 2 tanks ? a divider? or same tank with 2 species. in which case u need super huge tank cuz piraya are big ass ps ~ just lil heads up on some things to think about hit me back


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

maxinout13 said:


> how big of tank u thinkin and whats ur funding like ...piraya is really expensive and caribe right behind em and not to mention not the easiest fish to come across less u pay tons from diff vendors and shipping,you want 2 shoals? are you plainning on havig 2 tanks ? a divider? or same tank with 2 species. in which case u need super huge tank cuz piraya are big ass ps ~ just lil heads up on some things to think about hit me back


I'm sorry to say I really don't have any frame of reference when it comes to discussing Tank size and gallons. It will be a reasonable size as I said. Based on the space I have available it will most likely measure:

45 inches (length)

20 inches (thick/wide)

Hieght (undetermined)

If this is not a big enough size tank for what I have in mind, there is always my 70 inch long space by the window, which I have put off, just cause I think that that much sunlight will make algae growth out of control and a pain, and I don't want to over chlorinate the water either.

Yes, I want to have two shoals, together in one tank. It is my understanding that if different pgyo species are put in a tank at the same time, when at the same size, and are brought up as babies together with enough space, that they should get along just fine. Also, although Piraya are very expensive as adults, as 1-2 inch babies bought in a group I don't expect the price to be too outrageous. I could be wrong though ofcourse....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yes! you can mix and pygo together, but must be more then 3 fish in a tank and almost same size...pygo grown very fast in a few month.

i see 2-3" piraya in lfs for $65-$70...just think about full grown size of piraya..very pricey.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

zbaidy said:


> how big of tank u thinkin and whats ur funding like ...piraya is really expensive and caribe right behind em and not to mention not the easiest fish to come across less u pay tons from diff vendors and shipping,you want 2 shoals? are you plainning on havig 2 tanks ? a divider? or same tank with 2 species. in which case u need super huge tank cuz piraya are big ass ps ~ just lil heads up on some things to think about hit me back


I'm sorry to say I really don't have any frame of reference when it comes to discussing Tank size and gallons. It will be a reasonable size as I said. Based on the space I have available it will most likely measure:

45 inches (length)

20 inches (thick/wide)

Hieght (undetermined)

If this is not a big enough size tank for what I have in mind, there is always my 70 inch long space by the window, which I have put off, just cause I think that that much sunlight will make algae growth a pain, and I don't want to over chlorinate the water either.

Yes, I want to have two shoals, together in one tank. It is my understanding that if different pgyo species are put in a large tank at the same time, at the same size, and are brought up as babies together with enough space, then they should get along just fine. Also, although Piraya are very expensive as adults, as 1-2 inch babies bought in a group I don't expect the price to be too outrageous. I could be wrong though ofcourse....
[/quote]
sounds like a great plan, that tank size is too small for that many p's you will need at least 48"x24" but that would really only be good for about 6 fish, unless you plan to upgrade soon.
baby pirya are hard to find goo dluck let me know if you find some


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

I would have to agree with the tank size there. Caribe/Piraya shoal would be awesome but would need a pretty big tank. When I get my 8 foot tank finally, I will be getting some kind of pygo shaol too. I started with 14 1 inch RBP's and they were awesome...till I had to get rid of them because they were in a 60 gallon =[. I did the right thing and made sure they went to a good home tho. Deffinitly going to need some pics tho there zbaidy









48 inches is deffinitly not enough lengh to have both Piraya and Caribe. The 20 inches on width is ideal....but they are going to need more space to swim.....especially since you are thinking of gettin pirayas. Pirayas are the largest growing Pygo's. They can get as big as a rhom. These fish are awesome but grow very quickly. I would look into putting the tank in the other spot.......if its right in front of the window you could cover the window and put a backround on the tank and it shouldnt be too bad. I have a tank right in front of one of my windows and it started getting really bad till I covered it (the window) with black drapes......black works the best......now I have to clean the algea like once a month and there isnt even that much at that point. This tank im talking about is right in front of the window.....before I had the drapes I could barely see my fish sometimes


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

joey said:


> how big of tank u thinkin and whats ur funding like ...piraya is really expensive and caribe right behind em and not to mention not the easiest fish to come across less u pay tons from diff vendors and shipping,you want 2 shoals? are you plainning on havig 2 tanks ? a divider? or same tank with 2 species. in which case u need super huge tank cuz piraya are big ass ps ~ just lil heads up on some things to think about hit me back


I'm sorry to say I really don't have any frame of reference when it comes to discussing Tank size and gallons. It will be a reasonable size as I said. Based on the space I have available it will most likely measure:

45 inches (length)

20 inches (thick/wide)

Hieght (undetermined)

If this is not a big enough size tank for what I have in mind, there is always my 70 inch long space by the window, which I have put off, just cause I think that that much sunlight will make algae growth a pain, and I don't want to over chlorinate the water either.

Yes, I want to have two shoals, together in one tank. It is my understanding that if different pgyo species are put in a large tank at the same time, at the same size, and are brought up as babies together with enough space, then they should get along just fine. Also, although Piraya are very expensive as adults, as 1-2 inch babies bought in a group I don't expect the price to be too outrageous. I could be wrong though ofcourse....
[/quote]
sounds like a great plan, that tank size is too small for that many p's you will need at least 48"x24" but that would really only be good for about 6 fish, unless you plan to upgrade soon.
baby pirya are hard to find goo dluck let me know if you find some
[/quote]

If you really had to pick between the two, which one do you think is more active, aggressive, has more character, is more fun/enjoyable to have ?? Caribe or Piraya ?? I know this is personal preference, but what do most of the reviews from people tell us ??

Also How many Pygo's could you fit in the size of tank that I described, single species as well as if If they were mixed ?

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Well....I havent had piraya or caribe....all I know is that piraya get big and caribe about the same size as reds just better agression. I am still learning alot tho. I had 14 Red Belly Piranhas in a 60 gallon which is 48 inches in length....but only 15 inches wide......ath this point im thinkin for life I would have only been able to keep 3. Maybe more with more width on the tank but not much more. I single specimen would be something from the serrasilum (or whatever....haha start makin fun of me now) family and from what I have heard they grow at about an inch a year.....some cases more some less. So if you go with one of those, like I did after my reds then you would be cool for a while on tank size......after I got rid of my Reds I got a 6 inch Gold Diamond Rhom! Hes awesome but I do miss my Pygo's. But there are pro's and con's to both sides.


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> after I got rid of my Reds I got a 6 inch Gold Diamond Rhom! Hes awesome but I do miss my Pygo's. But *there are pro's and con's to both sides*.


Which are ??? I mean besides the obvious being one you can keep several and in the other only a single specimen.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

first of all, im in MA, and i like to help people out, a couple of the other people in MA can also vouch for me, several of them have seen the quality of piranha which i care for. in reference to your consultant job, it's already been said, that the people on this site help for no fee. we just ask that you throw us a deal on the classifieds once in a while....hehehe, j/k.

anyway, between caribe and piraya, all the caribe i've owned have been BADASS, like, more badass than any other piranha i've owned, maybe besides the elong i have currently. piraya, i've never owned, but i've been around them and seen peoples tanks with them...to me, they're one of the best looking piranha out there, between either pygo's or serras...and they get damn HUGE. if you want sheer aggressiveness (not guaranteed, all fish are individuals) you'll probably have better success with a few, 3-5 caribe's than with piraya, it'll also be easier on the wallet. but if you want your fish to stand out, just absolutely gorgeous fish, go with the piraya, you're going to spend several hundred dollars stocking if you go with the piraya however, so choose wisely. PM me any questions, im happy to give my phone number to someone who needs assistance...i've helped many people set up their tanks in the past (kikurace and a few of his friends) and i've kept a wide variety of piranha in the past, so feel free to PM me. there are some extremely knowledgeable people on the boards as well, very willing to help people out.







good luck, and


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i would say you could do a mix of maybe 3 caribe and 3 pirya in that size tank


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I wish you luck, you should go about it the old fashioned way and learn at least enough to get started. Once you get it setup you can ask questions from there. And lets be honest you don't have to be an expert or hire an expert as a consultant to keep a very nice piranha tank. You're going to have to check water parameters, do water changes at least monthly(every 2 weeks would be better) anyways so you're going to have to learn something. Keeping fish isn't something you can hire someone to setup and have no hands in needing to know any info or ever touch it again. And that away you know how to deal with piranhas should you're "consultant" get tired of being a "consultant" Not to mention $500.00 for commited 6 months to be at your beckon call for piranha advice isn't enough.

I'm sure you'll say I'm no use to this post and I wasn't invited to join this discussion but I'm being serious and trying to give you serious advice.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

In regard to your tank size, if you could squeeze a few more inches in your one spot, you could get a 90 gallon tank. 48"long x 18" widex 24-25" tall. If you could squeeze a few more inches into your 70" spot you could do a couple options on there

72" long x 18" wide X 24" tall........135 gallon 
72" long x 24" wide X 24" tall..................180 gallon
72" long x 18" wide X 31 tall....................150 gallon

You could go custom built, the tank will cost you more that way, but companies will do it for you

examples with your measuremenst

70" long x 20" wide X 24" tall... about 145 gallons

45" tall x20" wide x 24" tall about 94 gallons

You may want to consider going with your longer available spot, custom or sqeeze a few more inches in for a nice 180 gallon tank, these tanks are great, I have 3 of them, love the 24" width.

For the sunlight hitting the tank, you could build a uv sterilizer into your filter system to help keep your water crystal clean....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> first of all, im in MA, and i like to help people out, a couple of the other people in MA can also vouch for me, several of them have seen the quality of piranha which i care for. in reference to your consultant job, it's already been said, that the people on this site help for no fee. we just ask that you throw us a deal on the classifieds once in a while....hehehe, j/k.
> 
> anyway, between caribe and piraya, all the caribe i've owned have been BADASS, like, more badass than any other piranha i've owned, maybe besides the elong i have currently. piraya, i've never owned, but i've been around them and seen peoples tanks with them...to me, they're one of the best looking piranha out there, between either pygo's or serras...and they get damn HUGE. if you want sheer aggressiveness (not guaranteed, all fish are individuals) you'll probably have better success with a few, 3-5 caribe's than with piraya, it'll also be easier on the wallet. but if you want your fish to stand out, just absolutely gorgeous fish, go with the piraya, you're going to spend several hundred dollars stocking if you go with the piraya however, so choose wisely. PM me any questions, im happy to give my phone number to someone who needs assistance...i've helped many people set up their tanks in the past (kikurace and a few of his friends) and i've kept a wide variety of piranha in the past, so feel free to PM me. there are some extremely knowledgeable people on the boards as well, very willing to help people out.
> 
> ...


highly recomend"r1dermon" for help.....i personally know this person, and he know his sh*t...and his a kool guy also..







he will give you great imfor. and help as you needed.


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> first of all, im in MA, and i like to help people out, a couple of the other people in MA can also vouch for me, several of them have seen the quality of piranha which i care for. in reference to your consultant job, it's already been said, that the people on this site help for no fee. we just ask that you throw us a deal on the classifieds once in a while....hehehe, j/k.
> 
> anyway, between caribe and piraya, all the caribe i've owned have been BADASS, like, more badass than any other piranha i've owned, maybe besides the elong i have currently. piraya, i've never owned, but i've been around them and seen peoples tanks with them...to me, they're one of the best looking piranha out there, between either pygo's or serras...and they get damn HUGE. if you want sheer aggressiveness (not guaranteed, all fish are individuals) you'll probably have better success with a few, 3-5 caribe's than with piraya, it'll also be easier on the wallet. but if you want your fish to stand out, just absolutely gorgeous fish, go with the piraya, you're going to spend several hundred dollars stocking if you go with the piraya however, so choose wisely. PM me any questions, im happy to give my phone number to someone who needs assistance...i've helped many people set up their tanks in the past (kikurace and a few of his friends) and i've kept a wide variety of piranha in the past, so feel free to PM me. there are some extremely knowledgeable people on the boards as well, very willing to help people out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer









I hope you don't mind me asking, but how many years have you been keeping piranha, could you give me a list of the people who you've helped and can vouche for you also did you pick any of them up at a young age like 1 -2 inch ?? Where in MA are you located. You can send me a PM if you prefer


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> In regard to your tank size, if you could squeeze a few more inches in your one spot, you could get a 90 gallon tank. 48"long x 18" widex 24-25" tall. If you could squeeze a few more inches into your 70" spot you could do a couple options on there
> 
> 72" long x 18" wide X 24" tall........135 gallon
> 72" long x 24" wide X 24" tall..................180 gallon
> ...










WoW

Amazing and very helpful post. Thanks so much bro. This really puts things in perspective now









Yeah I think I will def go with a custom tank. I'll probably go for the one against the window, only problem is I think it will be way too heavy, if I ever need to move it.

Very exciting stuff


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

no need to pay man the people here help u no matter what i joined a month ago and i never had any experience.I started with 4 '3' reds in a 20 g tank that was stinky and cloudy and fish were stressed out, now i have a 55g tank in perfect condition and my reds are '5' now.Didn't cost me a thing.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i've owned piranha for several years. in-fact, with the sale of my elongatus, i will no longer have a piranha until this summer when i pick up my 240 gallon tank from glass cages, then i'll probably do some piraya in a 75 or 90 gallon tank. most of the people who's tanks i've set up are not on this forum...one who is is named kikurace, he's my cousin, after he saw my fish, he was obsessed and really wanted to get his own, so he picked up a 55 gallon tank and 3 baby reds and i guided him from there...he used to be very active on the boards, but now he's not as much since he got a SWEET job. anyway, i've owned all sorts of piranhas from baby reds to caribe's to rhoms to eigenmanni's, spilo's, sanchezi's, and now my elongatus (im sure i forgot a species or two in there), the only ones i got when they were babies were my reds, i bought them when they were about the size of my thumb, i just traded them to silly~spy, ask him about the colors on those suckers, those were some beautiful reds at 6" even. as far as piranha tanks which i've set up or helped set up, i'd say close to 10, mostly all 55 gallon tanks, but i did help on a 22 bow (or something weird like that) with a few reds...of course, this tank is too small and the owner had to upgrade, but it worked for almost half a year. 
i personally live in dracut MA, up near NH, probably about 35-45 minutes away from cambridge depending on traffic. my tanks are at my friends house in lowell, since im there pretty much every day, and we split the cost, so its easier to get huge ass tanks. over the summer im going to be getting a 240 and build a basement pond for my turtles, as well as a few odds and ends...maybe a gar or two...
the 500 dollars, i'd be much happier to see you invest that into a really badass setup to be honest, instead take our advice free, that way we can all enjoy the pics of a superior tank, which will in turn make us strive to "one up" you and build an even better one...haha. but yeah, if you've got ideas, just PM me with questions and i'll do my best to answer you. or just post them on the forums, trust me, i consider myself an expert, but there are some on these forums who know so much thats its downright scary.


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

well, been readin this whole fiasco of a post for the last couple days and holy crap...i have learned an incredible amount of stuff from this site in my short time here and of course anyone can if they have the time to sit here and read it all. this guy clearly doesnt have too much time nor the desire to sit here and sift through everything. its probably better for him to pay someone for their services to help him and get the 1 on 1 interaction he feels will help him keep the best/most successful tank he can while also teaching him a lot so he can venture off on his own in this hobby.

as for the tank you want...for that 48in space, you will only be able to do 3 maybe 4 pygos for life and in that big 70in space, you could probably shoehorn a nice 180 or 120+ tank in there where you can keep a nice shoal of 7-8 of these guys for life. But if you have money to burn and want to spare no expense when it comes to this hobby, how about this....get a nice tank for the 48in space and get a nice medium size Serra like a Brandti, Sanchezi, Iratan, Compressus...something along thos lines that will max out in the 6-8in range where it can live in a tank like that for life. Then get a sweet 120-180 tank for the biger space and make a sweet pygo shoal. do like 3 piraya and 3 caribas like you were sayin before or do like 2 reds, 2 terns, 2 piraya, and 2 ciraba and make a real nice pygo mix shoal.

its all up to you in the end and hopefully your consultant will point you in the right direction as well as make the tank to your liking since of course, if it isnt somethin you absolutely love, it was kind of a waste. best to do what you want intstead of just doing it so you arent all excited about takin the best of care on it....just my 2 cents, hope it helps a lil


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

piraya are bad ass fish very aggressive but rumor does have it that caribes are most aggressive pygo id go like someone said 3 n 3 or me personally id get couple reds 2-3 a tern 2 caribe and a piraya thats a bad ass shoal,and reds being super reds...str8 wild pygo shoal if u want bad ass id go with that. but on this thread theres plenty of help from mass, me being one of em and i got a good friend fro mthe cove in mass so i guess now its whenever your ready.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

am i the only one who has seen the real problem here?? iits not the paying whoever whatever i dont care his money do what he wants my problem is he is trying to rip whoever off $2... wtf 3 payments of 166 is only 498 dude when would i get my last 2 dollars . !!!


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

ha ha 2$.......

I still dont' get why ppl are so against him paying for someone.....

Really.... I think the amount he wants to pay is a lot less that he should be paying....

I mean I don't know what the 'hours' he wants worked...? but really..

Its like being on a job ON CALL.... for 6 months for 500$?


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

lol 30 something bucks a week ~

piranah hockey is exactly right though in my book we on same page so with all that advice here you should be able to come to a decision pm me when your ready to start and i can get ya what you need


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I-Eat-My-Master said:


> Its like being on a job ON CALL.... for 6 months for 500$?


For anyone who has a real job or life being "on call" so to speak even for a month is alot of hassle, almost not worth $500.00, not to mention 6 months for $500.00... I'd want like 5k for 6 months.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

being a greedy sun of a bitch is not cool ,though helping somone get started into this hobby now thats cool sry pal not on the same page as u

like i said id do it free...same with half kids who read this thread bro


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

maxinout13 said:


> being a greedy sun of a bitch is not cool ,though helping somone get started into this hobby now thats cool sry pal not on the same page as u
> 
> like i said id do it free...same with half kids who read this thread bro


I provide helpful advice and will offer any knowledge I have or can find out to anyone for free if they truely want "help" in this or any aquarium related hobby and not someone to tell them all their answers because they think paying $500.00 is easier.

Although I understand why he wants someone to be a "consultant" he said he doesn't pick things up by reading things, guess if you have money you can skate through life without doing somethings. I was only stating what 6 months of my time(with 24hrs to answer his questions, being available by phone whenever he needs me, etc) to answer any question and truthfully be responsible for whether his setup works or fails is worth. I have no problem helping people on this forum, but this forum works as a community. If I or someone else doesn't answer a members question posted on the forums because we didn't have time one day or we're feeling bad then one of the hundreds of other members will help. If someone has a question about something they think I know, no big deal they pm me, I get back to them and within a few pm's questions are answered. It's no where near being solely responsible for being someones data base for answers for 6 months.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

THat was the largest overgeneralized question I have ever seen in my life.....

Anyways, ppl use consultants EVERY SINGLE DAY ... I mean there may be people out there that buy their house privately, but really many do not... They go to a REAL ESTATE AGENT... and I can list off a million other jobs that are consultants directly or consultant related....

Anyways..... yes he isn't asking much, but well he is asking, and its not like he's blindsiding anyone by the amount that he wishes to pay


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

oscar119 said:


> being a greedy sun of a bitch is not cool ,though helping somone get started into this hobby now thats cool sry pal not on the same page as u
> 
> like i said id do it free...same with half kids who read this thread bro


I provide helpful advice and will offer any knowledge I have or can find out to anyone for free if they truely want "help" in this or any aquarium related hobby and not someone to tell them all their answers because they think paying $500.00 is easier.

Although I understand why he wants someone to be a "consultant" he said he doesn't pick things up by reading things, guess if you have money you can skate through life without doing somethings. I was only stating what 6 months of my time(with 24hrs to answer his questions, being available by phone whenever he needs me, etc) to answer any question and truthfully be responsible for whether his setup works or fails is worth. I have no problem helping people on this forum, but this forum works as a community. If I or someone else doesn't answer a members question posted on the forums because we didn't have time one day or we're feeling bad then one of the hundreds of other members will help. If someone has a question about something they think I know, no big deal they pm me, I get back to them and within a few pm's questions are answered. It's no where near being solely responsible for being someones data base for answers for 6 months.
[/quote]

thats why he offered a generious donation of 500$ basically lookin for a good person who will help out and get him up and goin not everyone is worried about couple hundred bucks bro ~


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

All i can say is if he's got the money, then its his to do with as he see's fit.
Just wish i had the cash. aquascaping a large setup, money no object, make it look like the Amazon...........my dream come true








Good luck mate, and i look forward to the pictures of the finished setup


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i already told him i'd be on call for gas money. heh, its like a 30 minute drive, and im basically on call for my cousin anyway, whenever he's got a problem im down there in a minute anyway.


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

you guys that say this is not enough money...first of all, i;m sure you are not on call 24/7..hes not gonna be callin ya at 2am or nothin. he just expects to be able to get a hold of you during the day if a problem arises or he needs some advice. hes basically offerin ya 500 bucks to read the message board to him over the phone. so once again, this is turning into a war over somethin that really isnt any of your guys business...this was sent out the the guys he listed so whatever your guys opinion is, it has been said and should be left at that. instead this thread is turning into a war on what you guys think which doesnt help him at all nor get him any closer to getting what he asked for. sorry to sound like a jerk but this thread really has no purpose...pm's should be sent to the guys he wants help from and we should leave it at that


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

You should hire Yorshire for aquascaping, Donh as your doctor and Judazz to take care of your ps. 
I'm kinda drunk right now so i skip a few lines while i was reading your preferences on whos best person to get this job. Hopefully you wouldn't turn this into a reality show as i've seen so much of these competing for the job lol


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

PiranhaHockey88 said:


> you guys that say this is not enough money...first of all, i;m sure you are not on call 24/7..hes not gonna be callin ya at 2am or nothin. he just expects to be able to get a hold of you during the day if a problem arises or he needs some advice. hes basically offerin ya 500 bucks to read the message board to him over the phone. so once again, this is turning into a war over somethin that really isnt any of your guys business...this was sent out the the guys he listed so whatever your guys opinion is, it has been said and should be left at that. instead this thread is turning into a war on what you guys think which doesnt help him at all nor get him any closer to getting what he asked for. sorry to sound like a jerk but this thread really has no purpose...pm's should be sent to the guys he wants help from and we should leave it at that


This man is a genious









I wish he was my common sense consultant before I posted this thread so he could have spared us all this drama and useless debate


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Zbaidy, just an idea, but have you ever thought of doing something like these pics?
Always wanted to do something along the lines of this but just dont have the cash/space to do it at the moment......one day though


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Im not on the list? Wheres the love?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> Zbaidy, just an idea, but have you ever thought of doing something like these pics?
> Always wanted to do something along the lines of this but just dont have the cash/space to do it at the moment......one day though


Wow, such nice tanks and they have golfish in them.


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Zbaidy, just an idea, but have you ever thought of doing something like these pics?
> Always wanted to do something along the lines of this but just dont have the cash/space to do it at the moment......one day though


Wow, such nice tanks and they have golfish in them.








[/quote]

yea, need a nice big rhom to take care of that goldfish infestation


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> Im not on the list? Wheres the love?


*Note:* The above individuals have been chosen because they are Piranha experts possessing the following qualities. If you believe you possess the same qualities and are a candidate that has been over looked, please make yourself known with at least 5 members who can confirm your position.

_*These individuals are Piranha Experts possessing the following qualities:*_

*1*) Have both knowledge as well as the experience to back it up.

*2*) They know Piranha biology, behavior and care inside and out.

*3*) They are also up-to-date with the latest in Piranha care in terms of research and equipment.

*4*) Give excellent advice.

*5*) They can explain and translate complex subjects into understandable material, so that every piranha and non-piranha enthusiast is capable of understanding it.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i cant believe people are still questioning your method baidy... what the hell!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

brutusbeefcake said:


> i cant believe people are still questioning your method baidy... what the hell!!!!!!!!!!


It's no biggy









As long as I get help and I'm not insulted, it's all good by me


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...dpost&p=1427428

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=post&id=100941

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=post&id=100939

Your Piraya Tank setup is absolutely mind blowingly beautiful









And you're in Mass too
















I want to setup a tank just like yours but with one of these measurments

72" long x 24" wide X 24" tall..................180 gallon
72" long x 18" wide X 31 tall....................150 gallon
72" long x 18" wide X 24" tall........135 gallon

or custom built:

70" long x 20" wide X 24" tall... about 145 gallons

And instead of pebbles, i wanna put amazonian (river) sand, and I want to put an amazonian backdrop, live plants and maybe even some little creepy crawling to scavenge on the bottom (lobster/crayfish). I think it will look soooo damn sexy









Also after looking at your tank, I def. think Piraya is the way to go









Guys you have to help me make my dreams come true


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yes definetly go with sand and yes piraya ARE the way to go... id still mix in a couple terns and caribe but have your larger number be of piraya... make it a mixed shoal


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

just make sure beforehand that you're up for the maintinence that comes with sand before you dive in...in a 180, you're looking at 200lbs of sand, and 200lbs of sand is a lot to clean out if you get tired of it...hehehe...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

zbaidy said:


> Zbaidy, just an idea, but have you ever thought of doing something like these pics?
> Always wanted to do something along the lines of this but just dont have the cash/space to do it at the moment......one day though


It looks really nice, but a little on the small side for a P thank. also looks a little impractical for a large sized aquarium. I like whats in the tank but I'm not too hot on the rock slap protruding at the top.

If you have other pictures or ideas with amazonian themes please feel free to post more









[/quote]

I dont particularly like the setup in the pics i posted, and i agree, it is a little on the small side. The idea i was trying to get at was the rocks protruding above the setup, with vines, orchids etc growing up it, maybe even a waterfall.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

brutusbeefcake said:


> i cant believe people are still questioning your method baidy... what the hell!!!!!!!!!!


get a life beevusbuttcake :laugh:
c'mon man, the "gang" is all here and waiting lol, lets get him boys.... oh wait, that was one of your fantasies sorry


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> just make sure beforehand that you're up for the maintinence that comes with sand before you dive in...in a 180, you're looking at 200lbs of sand, and 200lbs of sand is a lot to clean out if you get tired of it...hehehe...


I head that that there is some really top notch equipment out their that hard core aquarists use that filters the sand for them. Anyone have any information on this ??? Thanks


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

brutusbeefcake said:


> yes definetly go with sand and yes piraya ARE the way to go... id still mix in a couple terns and caribe but have your larger number be of piraya... make it a mixed shoal


Why are ternetzis so popular ??? I don't get it, aren't they just nattereri with yellow bellies instead of red ?? Do people think they look better than reds, is that why ??

Also are any of the following compatible with pygos:

1) stingrays
2) Oscars 
3) Fresh water Lobsters
4) Fresh Water Crayfish

Also What about little tiny fish. In the London Aquarium I saw lots of little fish swimming along the bottom that live peacefully together with adult red bellies. The RBP don't even bother with them because they're so small.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

cray fish dont last long rays not good + tthey excrete some sh*t totally diff then ammonia nothign will last long eventuall ythey will eat anythign u put in i have found out over the years, occasionally somethign will last but then u come home one day and find a head ~ but all this doesnt mean its not fun throwing them in the tank ...cept mayb the ray lol expensive mistake..
and terns are bad ass beautiful pygo not as skittish unlike reds who are lil bit**es in my eyes but add nice color,although i like caribes for color heh hope that helop u lil bit


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

zbaidy said:


> yes definetly go with sand and yes piraya ARE the way to go... id still mix in a couple terns and caribe but have your larger number be of piraya... make it a mixed shoal


Why are ternetzis so popular ??? I don't get it, aren't they just nattereri with yellow bellies instead of red ?? Do people think they look better than reds, is that why ??

Also are any of the following compatible with pygos:

1) stingrays
2) Oscars 
3) Fresh water Lobsters
4) Fresh Water Crayfish

Also What about little tiny fish. In the London Aquarium I saw lots of little fish swimming along the bottom that live peacefully together with adult red bellies. The RBP don't even bother with them because they're so small.
[/quote]

thank you for the compliment dude!! im not an exspert but i only know what right and need to be done. my piraya are in my 180g 72x24x24....i use to had sand in there and sand do need alot of work done, and harder to clean then gravel. i want 2 more piraya and that would max out my tank.

currently i just got back home from home depot and bought a 4 bag of gravel, it cheap and easy to clean. i going to change my 180g gravel, and i'll post some pic later.

Tern are more exspensive and hard to get because they dont breed in aquarium unlike red bellies. Tern are Yellow bellies but they are rare then red. Red can be easyly breed and Tern dont. that why it so pricey.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

outh how the hell do you chage your gravel u put on a wet suit n jump in?? haha ~ just kidding bro but damn i wanan see your shoal so bad!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my cousin keeps an full size oscar and a common pleco with his 7-8" reds, but he's got a ton of hiding spots...


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

i had a jack dempsy live with 2 reds for like 6 months but then he ate one of the reds so i took him out lol he was a mean fish ...rip jack


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

maxinout13 said:


> outh how the hell do you chage your gravel u put on a wet suit n jump in?? haha ~ just kidding bro but damn i wanan see your shoal so bad!!










it a pain in the ass to change to gravel....take so long drain out the water and take out the gravel...but after all it worth the time a pain









if you want to see my shoal...why dont you come over my house? instead of meeting you







when you pick up the reds.

i'll post some pic later one and a lot of peoples ask me and pm me about my 11" diamond rhom. i will post some pic soon.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

mayb ill see what i can do


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

zbaidy said:


> just make sure beforehand that you're up for the maintinence that comes with sand before you dive in...in a 180, you're looking at 200lbs of sand, and 200lbs of sand is a lot to clean out if you get tired of it...hehehe...


I head that that there is some really top notch equipment out their that hard core aquarists use that filters the sand for them. Anyone have any information on this ??? Thanks








[/quote]

One thing you might want to consider before you purchase your tank is what kind of filtration you want to run.

You have wet dry, module system, cannisters, hang ons.....etc...

Wet dry's are pretty nice, As opposed to walking into a fish store and buying a tank, if you order from somewhere that does custom work, you can have your tank drilled and built with overflows anyway you want. You could go 180 gallon with a nice big 90 gallon sump below the tank, and keep your heaters in there. With a wet dry and overflows you wont have heaters and filter tubes in your tank.....

Spend sometime considering your filter options BEFORE you purchase your tank...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> just make sure beforehand that you're up for the maintinence that comes with sand before you dive in...in a 180, you're looking at 200lbs of sand, and 200lbs of sand is a lot to clean out if you get tired of it...hehehe...


I head that that there is some really top notch equipment out their that hard core aquarists use that filters the sand for them. Anyone have any information on this ??? Thanks








[/quote]

One thing you might want to consider before you purchase your tank is what kind of filtration you want to run.

You have wet dry, module system, cannisters, hang ons.....etc...

Wet dry's are pretty nice, As opposed to walking into a fish store and buying a tank, if you order from somewhere that does custom work, you can have your tank drilled and built with overflows anyway you want. You could go 180 gallon with a nice big 90 gallon sump below the tank, and keep your heaters in there. With a wet dry and overflows you wont have heaters and filter tubes in your tank.....

Spend sometime considering your filter options BEFORE you purchase your tank...
[/quote]

very good suggestion"mashunter18" i have 55g wet/dry sump, with overflow and i dont think that enough so i add 2 Emepror 400 on each side on the back of my tank and have my overflow in the middle.









go with wet/dry filter, it very good filter.


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> just make sure beforehand that you're up for the maintinence that comes with sand before you dive in...in a 180, you're looking at 200lbs of sand, and 200lbs of sand is a lot to clean out if you get tired of it...hehehe...


I head that that there is some really top notch equipment out their that hard core aquarists use that filters the sand for them. Anyone have any information on this ??? Thanks








[/quote]

One thing you might want to consider before you purchase your tank is what kind of filtration you want to run.

You have wet dry, module system, cannisters, hang ons.....etc...

Wet dry's are pretty nice, As opposed to walking into a fish store and buying a tank, if you order from somewhere that does custom work, you can have your tank drilled and built with overflows anyway you want. You could go 180 gallon with a nice big 90 gallon sump below the tank, and keep your heaters in there. With a wet dry and overflows you wont have heaters and filter tubes in your tank.....

Spend sometime considering your filter options BEFORE you purchase your tank...
[/quote]

Thanks for bringing this up, that's one of the reasons I couldn't get started because I knew there were different systems and different styles of tanks and I didn't know what was the best system out there. I want a system that is almost self sustaining (I know there is no such thing) but I want something pretty damn close to it. What are the pros and cons between the filter systems you mentioned ?? How does each one work ??

If someone came up to you and said they had no limit on how much they wanted to spend on a tank ( I do ofcourse but I will treat it like I don't







) but they did have a limit on space, what would you suggest as the best Tank/equipment combo out there. I don't mind getting an extremely bad ass one as long as it:

- maintains tip top environment in my tank.
- very easy to understand and use (user friendly).
- Can sustain homeostasis for long periods of time without outside intervention.
- Is low profile (if possible hidden) not too bulky and doesn't takes up too much space

I'm not looking for the cheapest or the best bang for your buck. I'm looking for the best of the best system possible, regardless of price. For the amount of pleasure I know I will get from this Tank, I think it's well worth it









Also about sand filtration does anyone know or not if there is a filter system out there designed specially for filtering sand ???

Thanks guys


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Also guys I'd like to add that this long tank (72' or more) is going to sit along side my bed, is this a good idea, for when I'm changing water or whatever else I have to do. Won't it be a little messy, I probably need to take that into consideration when I think about what kind of Tank and filter system I want to use huh


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

zbaidy said:


> Also guys I'd like to add that this long tank (72' or more) is going to sit along side my bed, is this a good idea, for when I'm changing water or whatever else I have to do. Won't it be a little messy, I probably need to take that into consideration when I think about what kind of Tank and filter system I want to use huh


i always wanted to put a tank next to my bed, let me know how it works out between the noise/smell and whatever else.
also ya, you need space to carry those buckets man


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

good advice right here ^

feedin a shoal of pygos will smell eventually no matter how good you remove all the remains or how much carbon u load i have figured it out though...do no sleep next to your tank LOL but thats just my advise and im into feeding for the whole frenzy but anyways im sure people could argue this so im just giving my OPINION ^~


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

maxinout13 said:


> good advice right here ^
> 
> feedin a shoal of pygos will smell eventually no matter how good you remove all the remains or how much carbon u load i have figured it out though...do no sleep next to your tank LOL but thats just my advise and im into feeding for the whole frenzy but anyways im sure people could argue this so im just giving my OPINION ^~


Well the Tank has to be in my bedroom so there's no two ways about that. I guess I'll just have to get over the smell, or put some air freshner in the air. Is it really that bad anyway ???


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> If someone came up to you and said they had no limit on how much they wanted to spend on a tank ( I do ofcourse but I will treat it like I don't bleh.gif ) but they did have a limit on space, what would you suggest as the best Tank/equipment combo out there. I don't mind getting an extremely bad ass one as long as it:


As far as your sand question, there really is no sand "filter" that I know of, sand generally requires a sweep of the surface to remove fish waste and what not. You just use the cleaner and the waste drains into a bucket, Gravel substrate is cleaned with the gravel vac same concept you suck it into a bucket or use a python cleaning tool.

If you could set it up this way, a wet drip system that does like 15% water change daily would be the sh*t. If you have a basement under the room the tank would be in, or back room for the plumbing and drain.

Add this to a wet dry, that would be awesome.....


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

zbaidy said:


> good advice right here ^
> 
> feedin a shoal of pygos will smell eventually no matter how good you remove all the remains or how much carbon u load i have figured it out though...do no sleep next to your tank LOL but thats just my advise and im into feeding for the whole frenzy but anyways im sure people could argue this so im just giving my OPINION ^~


Well the Tank has to be in my bedroom so there's no two ways about that. I guess I'll just have to get over the smell, or put some air freshner in the air. Is it really that bad anyway ???
[/quote]
man, i had the most wretched smell and i figured out what it was, pellets, if they stay in for more than 10 mins, it stinks the tank up.
then i fed them silversides, wow, my room stank to hell of fish for 2 days lol
keep your feeding short and simple, meaning feed them and if they dont eat it within 10 mins pull it out as it stinks up the place and is just plain old bad for the water.
i now have about 235 gallons in my room and i can sometims smell it frm downstairs







but now its getting better, but it still smells


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> > If someone came up to you and said they had no limit on how much they wanted to spend on a tank ( I do ofcourse but I will treat it like I don't bleh.gif ) but they did have a limit on space, what would you suggest as the best Tank/equipment combo out there. I don't mind getting an extremely bad ass one as long as it:
> 
> 
> As far as your sand question, there really is no sand "filter" that I know of, sand generally requires a sweep of the surface to remove fish waste and what not. You just use the cleaner and the waste drains into a bucket, Gravel substrate is cleaned with the gravel vac same concept you suck it into a bucket or use a python cleaning tool.
> ...


I live in an apartment


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

joey said:


> good advice right here ^
> 
> feedin a shoal of pygos will smell eventually no matter how good you remove all the remains or how much carbon u load i have figured it out though...do no sleep next to your tank LOL but thats just my advise and im into feeding for the whole frenzy but anyways im sure people could argue this so im just giving my OPINION ^~


Well the Tank has to be in my bedroom so there's no two ways about that. I guess I'll just have to get over the smell, or put some air freshner in the air. Is it really that bad anyway ???
[/quote]
man, i had the most wretched smell and i figured out what it was, pellets, if they stay in for more than 10 mins, it stinks the tank up.
then i fed them silversides, wow, my room stank to hell of fish for 2 days lol
keep your feeding short and simple, meaning feed them and if they dont eat it within 10 mins pull it out as it stinks up the place and is just plain old bad for the water.
i now have about 235 gallons in my room and i can sometims smell it frm downstairs







but now its getting better, but it still smells








[/quote]

after like 3 min i take it out i try to teach them if they dont act fast they'll miss out, works nicely with sanchezi once something hits the water its in his stomach lol food rarely hits the bottom


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

> I live in an apartment


Make sure your floor is load bearing for the size of the tank!!! dont need to drop a pygo shoal on any unsuspecting neighbors bellow







id imagine a 72" tank would be pretty heavy


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

JustJoshinYa said:


> > I live in an apartment
> 
> 
> Make sure your floor is load bearing for the size of the tank!!! dont need to drop a pygo shoal on any unsuspecting neighbors bellow
> ...


Its a brand new apartment, barely 6 months old so I dont think the floors would be that weak. Or does it not matter, and 72" is too heavy for any apartment floor ?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

zbaidy said:


> > I live in an apartment
> 
> 
> Make sure your floor is load bearing for the size of the tank!!! dont need to drop a pygo shoal on any unsuspecting neighbors bellow
> ...


Its a brand new apartment, barely 6 months old so I dont think the floors would be that weak. Or does it not matter, and 72" is too heavy for any apartment floor ?
[/quote]

just keep in mind that 72" 18" wide or 24" wide is heavy...now including gravel,sand, water, stand, filteration, etc.............it going to be very heavy.. altho your apartment is new, if i would you i'll ask my landlord first before getting anything.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, this could limit you...DONT ask the landlord!!! lol, they'll tell you no, and then you'll get introuble if you do get a tank. a 180g tank is going to weigh about 2000lbs fully loaded with the appropriate amount of gravel and full of water. thats a TON of weight (no pun intended), the most i'd go on a residential floor without some type of weight distribution or joist support would be a 90g tank, which is 48x18. long thin tanks do well because they can span a lot of joists and get the needed support, but tall or wide tanks do not do so well, they carry a lot of weight with them and can easily bow a floor in no time. i'd #1 see if you can contact the engineer who designed the building and get his opinion, or #2 just go with a 90 or 75 for the time being...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry dude! but i have to disagree with you on this one.lol.....you must ask you landlord first. if you dont ask him/her and get the tank and the set up and running...if your landlord find out later he/she will force you to take the tank out from his apartment. that going to wast your time, and money..

think about it, but it just my suggestion.


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

well...as i have seen on here before, jsut make sure to put it on a wall that faces the outside cause outter walls have lot of support or see if you can figure out from a downstairs neighbor where a wall would be under you for osme added support...dont have an apartment so wouldnt know for expereience but this is what i have seen a lot of from when this question has been asked


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> just go with a 90 or 75 for the time being...










..................


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you could get a custom tank, but it's going to be a lot longer than 72" if you want the same water volume.

outh, landlords will never see it unless you complain about something in the apartment. even still, just keep a blanket somewhat close so you can toss it over if they do decide to drop by. dont forget though, that's your private space, they can't invade it without your permission, even if they're a landlord.

if you get some plans for the structure and put the tank perpendicular to the joists, i'd say you might be able to get away with a 125, but that's definately pushing it...a lot of weight over one spot can cause a lot of stress and damage to a building. good luck.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> you could get a custom tank, but it's going to be a lot longer than 72" if you want the same water volume.
> 
> outh, landlords will never see it unless you complain about something in the apartment. even still, just keep a blanket somewhat close so you can toss it over if they do decide to drop by. dont forget though, that's your private space, they can't invade it without your permission, even if they're a landlord.
> 
> if you get some plans for the structure and put the tank perpendicular to the joists, i'd say you might be able to get away with a 125, but that's definately pushing it...a lot of weight over one spot can cause a lot of stress and damage to a building. good luck.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

my cousin last week dropped a 125 through his 2ndfloor onto his landlords apt thankfully no one was hurt, so playing the game ..out of sight out of mind ...like hiding it...will bite u in the ass if the floor is weak so that could rreallly screw things up not only kill ur fish but get ur ass out in the street lol and possibly injur someone terribly. im not goin bak 5 pages and been tryin to keep up with post but if this is really a huge prob just keep a smaller shoal and learn how to do things more urself then if the time and oppurtuinty arises ...get a bigger tank and shoal ,by then u can add to ur then goin shoal heh but idk just more advice feel free to take it or leave it
-nate


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

is his floor made out of paper?


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

zbaidy said:


> > I live in an apartment
> 
> 
> Make sure your floor is load bearing for the size of the tank!!! dont need to drop a pygo shoal on any unsuspecting neighbors bellow
> ...


Its a brand new apartment, barely 6 months old so I dont think the floors would be that weak. Or does it not matter, and 72" is too heavy for any apartment floor ?
[/quote]

you are best to put it against a load bearing wall but to tell you the truth, it shouldnt really matter at all.... the apartment floor is made from cement as are the walls i'm sure, they are designed to hold large ammounts of weight.... i think that each gallon of water weighs 8.6lbs (i could be slightly off) and with substrate etc its easily rounded to 10lbs/gallon but i wouldnt be too worried about the weight at all.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

how do you know its cement? nobody uses concrete on the second floor of an apartment complex, they'll use wood or steel. you have a pour and form cement, and its heavy as sh*t. even still, how do you know its steel? it could be a house/apartment type of thing, it MIGHT be steel if its a complex, but i know a HUGE apartment complex around me used wood with a brick outer wall to build theirs. concrete was on the bottom units, the handicapped ones and such.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> is his floor made out of paper?


haha idk i saw the whole when i went to pick up the 20 long he sold me lol he had a 15" or so pacu in it andthe fuckin fish is alove next time im there ill snap some pics its hilarious


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

zbaidy said:


> > I live in an apartment
> 
> 
> Make sure your floor is load bearing for the size of the tank!!! dont need to drop a pygo shoal on any unsuspecting neighbors bellow
> ...


Its a brand new apartment, barely 6 months old so I dont think the floors would be that weak. Or does it not matter, and 72" is too heavy for any apartment floor ?
[/quote]
i would worry about the fact that the building is new, settling will occur shortly and that tank will add to it some.
i dont know what state you live in, but in most you would be required to ask about something of that proportion.
i dont see why there would be a problem and if pets are allowed he really wouldnt be able to see much.
i would also try to stress that a large tank should be kept against a load bearing wall this will also ease the concern of the managment.
sounds like things are coming along for you nice to see everyone helping out, thats what this site is for, i hope you are enjoying it


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

you said you are putting it next to your bed??? what you could try and figure out if it comes down to no other option is building a stand for the aquarium that maybe you could graph to the bed frame and the bed itself will help distribute the load over a much larger footprint. although it all depends on if its doable with your tank/bed/apartment But i would first try and find out the specifics on the structure since it was built recently it shouldn't be too hard to find the engineers and call and ask for the load bearing on the floors in the section of your apartment you intend to put the tank, if they ask say you are putting in a large WATER BED







and want to make sure the floor can support it lol good luck with figuring out the right setup for you.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that would have to be one STRONG ass frame...in effect, you'd be leaning the tank against the bed, therefore, you've got one major major stress point to overcome, and that's right at bed frame height and against the tank. unless your tank is going to be resting at the same height as your bed, in order to get it taller, there's going to be more and more and more stress put on it. that would probably work though to distribute the weight, unfortunately, to hire someone to build it out of steel would cost more than its worth, not to mention, you'd have 2 support braces running between your bed and tank.


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> sounds like things are coming along for you nice to see everyone helping out, thats what this site is for, i hope you are enjoying it


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, unless you can get a 10" + serra, id definately go pygo. you could do 6 in that tank and it'd look insane...especially come feeding time.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> dude, unless you can get a 10" + serra, id definately go pygo. you could do 6 in that tank and it'd look insane...especially come feeding time.


very hard decision with 125g.......pygo awsome when you look at the shoal swiming around..but also a big ass Serra 10"+ are not bad at all..

personally, i would go with 4-6 pygo.


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> dude, unless you can get a 10" + serra, id definately go pygo. you could do 6 in that tank and it'd look insane...especially come feeding time.


very hard decision with 125g.......pygo awsome when you look at the shoal swiming around..but also a big ass Serra 10"+ are not bad at all..

personally, i would go with 4-6 pygo.








[/quote]

6....hmmmmmmmm

Thats not much to work with...







So much for my dreams of a mixed shoal









4 Piraya :rasp:

Or 10" Elongatus


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

if you can find a 10" elong, you are a god...

2 piraya, 2 caribe, 2 tern
2 piraya, 2 caribe, 2 reds
2 piraya, 2 super red, 2 tern
3 piraya, 3 tern
3 piraya, 3 reds
3 piraya, 3 caribe

honestly, i think 3 piraya 3 tern would look BADASS. just me tho.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMO a Pygo shoal is more entertaining than a solo Serra (even a huge one)...get 3 Caribas and 3 Pirayas (that will grow huge too) for your tank for life, you won't regret it...then you will enjoy the amazing feeding frenzy (mostly from Cariba), entertaining piranha interaction (mostly territorial disputes) and much more...







!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> if you can find a 10" elong, you are a god...
> 
> 2 piraya, 2 caribe, 2 tern
> 2 piraya, 2 caribe, 2 reds
> ...


I have to agree with you that 3 Pirayas and 3 Terns would look sweet, but I also like the first idea of 2 Piraya, 2 Caribe, and 2 Terns. The only problem I have experienced with Piraya, is that they often require such a larger tank than other Pygos, especially when you have a multiple species tank. If you have the room for a large tank, then go for one of those ideas. If not, then maybe you should try something like 2 Caribe, 2 Terns, and 2 Reds...


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> if you can find a 10" elong, you are a god...
> 
> 2 piraya, 2 caribe, 2 tern
> 2 piraya, 2 caribe, 2 reds
> ...


Ternetzi plus Piraya









I don't know why but I have this feeling that Piraya might be more sluggish/less active than it's smaller counter parts; Caribe/Nattereri which might be a tad more frisky.

While I'm sure that if they're bothered or hungry they'll get excited / more active am I correct to assume that they are generally not as inquisitive, active, energetic, or as frisky as the smaller species (Caribe, Nattereri) ???

Because in that case I might just go for a Caribe, Ternetzi setup


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> why not keep your 500 and use pm's to talk to the people on the list


Best Idea yet! Unless you need some one to hold your hands, no pun intended.
I'm sure these guys have phone#s, the phone call are/should be less than the $500


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

DC2RJUN said:


> why not keep your 500 and use pm's to talk to the people on the list


Best Idea yet! Unless you need some one to hold your hands, no pun intended.
I'm sure these guys have phone#s, the phone call are/should be less than the $500
[/quote]

Jealous are we









Thanks for taking the time to post but this issue was already sorted a week ago.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

zbaidy said:


> why not keep your 500 and use pm's to talk to the people on the list


Best Idea yet! Unless you need some one to hold your hands, no pun intended.
I'm sure these guys have phone#s, the phone call are/should be less than the $500
[/quote]

Jealous are we









Thanks for taking the time to post but this issue was already sorted a week ago.








[/quote]
Not really ??? but good luck


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Just Came back from a fishing trip on the Rio *****, Brazil. Out of this World !!!

Will be making a thread soon with lots of pictures to share with you guys









Finally setting up my tank in a couple weeks. Can't wait :laugh:

Peace guys


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

zbaidy said:


> Just Came back from a fishing trip on the Rio *****, Brazil. Out of this World !!!
> 
> Will be making a thread soon with lots of pictures to share with you guys
> 
> ...


AWESOME!! That's very exciting. I can't wait to see pictures of the wild piranhas that you caught. I'm curious to know if you brought any home with you to keep as pets.








~Taylor~


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Just Came back from a fishing trip on the Rio *****, Brazil. Out of this World !!!
> 
> Will be making a thread soon with lots of pictures to share with you guys
> 
> ...


AWESOME!! That's very exciting. I can't wait to see pictures of the wild piranhas that you caught. I'm curious to know if you brought any home with you to keep as pets.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

Lots of pics of adult Naterreri/Ternetzi









No non as pets i'm afraid, but I did get too eat a couple Sashimi style (raw) as well as some fried.
Surprisingly really delicious !

I'm trying to post the pics but i'm having trouble uploading them on here


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

zbaidy said:


> if you can find a 10" elong, you are a god...
> 
> 2 piraya, 2 caribe, 2 tern
> 2 piraya, 2 caribe, 2 reds
> ...


Ternetzi plus Piraya









I don't know why but I have this feeling that Piraya might be more sluggish/less active than it's smaller counter parts; Caribe/Nattereri which might be a tad more frisky.

While I'm sure that if they're bothered or hungry they'll get excited / more active am I correct to assume that they are generally not as inquisitive, active, energetic, or as frisky as the smaller species (Caribe, Nattereri) ???
*

Because in that case I might just go for a Caribe, Ternetzi setup *








[/quote]

I like that idea! I already have 3 Caribe and 4 Ternetzi in my 90. All are right around the 3" mark and its truly awesome to sit there and watch them swim around. When I woke up this morning, I noticed one of my Terns swimming erratically, taking big bursts of speed and making really sharp turns. Upon looking closer, I saw a ghost shrimp had clamped onto his dorsal fin and was going for a ride!! Pretty cool...

So yeah, go Caribe and Tern

Tom


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Ghost Shrimp ? That sounds nutty !? haah

Post a pick of one of those suckers. are they trasluscent ??

Here's a thread i started of my trip to the Pantanal









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=129268


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

im from MA also


----------

